# Welches 2-phasige Netzteil?



## reini (25 Mai 2021)

Hallo zusammen


Wir haben aktuell das Siemens Netzteil 24VDC/10A (6EP1334-3BA10) im Schaltschrank um mehrere Lenze Servo-Inverter i700 zu versorgen.
Das Netzteil ist 2-phasig (AC) angeschlossen.      

Wir konnten mit dem Oszilloskop im Betrieb Brummspannungen aufzeichnen und vermuten einen Zusammenhang mit einer immer wieder auftretenden Störung.

Jetzt möchten wir zu Testzwecken ein anderes Netzteil einbauen. 

Welche Hersteller habt ihr im Einsatz oder würdet ihr empfehlen?

Danke.

Gruss Reini


----------



## Benjamin (25 Mai 2021)

Meinst du mit 2-phasig, dass du es mit 400 VAC versorgen willst?

Dann kannst du dein Glück mal hiermit probieren Phoenix-Contact 
Stromversorgung - QUINT4-PS/3AC/24DC/10 - 2904621 

Es gibt aber viele Netzteile mit Weitbereichseingang ...


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (25 Mai 2021)

reini schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen
> 
> 
> Wir haben aktuell das Siemens Netzteil 24VDC/10A (6EP1334-3BA10) im Schaltschrank um mehrere Lenze Servo-Inverter i700 zu versorgen.
> ...



Wieviel Strom fließt denn 24V seitig? Wie hoch ist die Amplitude des Brummens?


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (25 Mai 2021)

Eine Frage noch, hast du einen Aufbau nach PELV ( 24V-Masse mit PE verbunden )?
Ausgangsspannung des Netzteil ist SELV  


> SELV-Ausgangsspannung Ua nach EN 60950-1 und EN 50178


Quelle:
https://support.industry.siemens.com/cs/pd/52176?pdti=td&dl=de&lc=de-WW


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (25 Mai 2021)

reini schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen
> 
> 
> Wir haben aktuell das Siemens Netzteil 24VDC/10A (6EP1334-3BA10) im Schaltschrank um mehrere Lenze Servo-Inverter i700 zu versorgen.
> *Das Netzteil ist 2-phasig (AC) angeschlossen.      *



Schalterstellung am SITOP passt? ( Wobei, dass hätte man vermutlich schnell gemerkt )



> Eingang1- und 2-phasig AC● *Anmerkung**Einstellung durch Umschalter am Gerät*


----------



## reini (25 Mai 2021)

Benjamin schrieb:


> Meinst du mit 2-phasig, dass du es mit 400 VAC versorgen willst?




Ja, das Siemens Netzteil wird mit L1 & L2 versorgt.


----------



## reini (25 Mai 2021)

DeltaMikeAir schrieb:


> Wieviel Strom fließt denn 24V seitig? Wie hoch ist die Amplitude des Brummens?



Der Strom beträgt ca. 7.8A. Die Brummspannung ist im Bereich von 22.4 - 26.4 und hat einzelne Ausreiser zwischen 19.6-28.4V.


----------



## reini (25 Mai 2021)

DeltaMikeAir schrieb:


> Schalterstellung am SITOP passt? ( Wobei, dass hätte man vermutlich schnell gemerkt )



Man kann zwischen 120V und 230V auswählen, der Schalter ist auf 230V. Passt so.


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (25 Mai 2021)

7.8 A ist ja schon mal ordentlich für ein 10A Netzteil. Welchen Querschnitt habt ihr verdrahtet ( 24V seitig )?
Und ist es nun nach SELV aufgebaut ( Brücke M auf PE )?

PS:
Und wie lang ist der 24V Strang ca.?


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (25 Mai 2021)

Ich hatte vor kurzem erst ähnliche Probleme 24V seitig an einer Anlage mit mehreren Umrichtern.
Es war eine Fremdanlage und ich wurde zur Fehlersuche gebeten.

Dort waren an den Umrichtern die Schirme der Kabel nicht aufgelegt und die Erdung der Umrichter war
nicht sternförmig von einem Punkt aus sondern mehrere Geräte in Reihe geschaltet ( und nur 1.5² )

Dies hat ausgelöst dass Sensorsignale um ca. 6V angehoben wurden ( FALSE = 6,5V, TRUE = 30V ).
Nachdem ich alle Schirme vernünstig aufgelegt hatte und die Erdung sternförmig verdrahtet habe ( 6² )
war dieses Verhalten komplett verschwunden und die Anlage lief...


----------



## reini (25 Mai 2021)

DeltaMikeAir schrieb:


> Eine Frage noch, hast du einen Aufbau nach PELV ( 24V-Masse mit PE verbunden )?



Ja, das Minus vom Netzteil ist geerdet.


----------



## reini (25 Mai 2021)

DeltaMikeAir schrieb:


> Welchen Querschnitt habt ihr verdrahtet ( 24V seitig )?



2.5mm2




DeltaMikeAir schrieb:


> Und ist es nun nach SELV aufgebaut ( Brücke M auf PE )?



Ja



DeltaMikeAir schrieb:


> Und wie lang ist der 24V Strang ca.?



max. 3 Meter


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (25 Mai 2021)

Umrichterkabel geschirmt und aufgelegt?
Umrichter alle sternförmig geerdet?
24V Leitungen getrennt von Leistungskabeln verlegt?
Welchen Querschnitt hat die Brücke M <=> PE?


----------



## reini (25 Mai 2021)

DeltaMikeAir schrieb:


> Umrichterkabel geschirmt und aufgelegt?


Ja



DeltaMikeAir schrieb:


> Umrichter alle sternförmig geerdet?


Die Umrichter sind alle nebeneinander auf einer verzinkten Platte im Schaltschrank montiert.
Die Erdung erfolgt über das Gehäuse der Umrichter. 



DeltaMikeAir schrieb:


> 24V Leitungen getrennt von Leistungskabeln verlegt?


Es gibt einzelne 24 & 230V Litzen im gleichen Kabelkanal. Das kann ich so schnell nicht ändern.



DeltaMikeAir schrieb:


> Welchen Querschnitt hat die Brücke M <=> PE?


2.5mm2


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (25 Mai 2021)

reini schrieb:


> Die Umrichter sind alle nebeneinander auf einer verzinkten Platte im Schaltschrank montiert.
> Die Erdung erfolgt über das Gehäuse der Umrichter.



Ich kann mir nicht vorstellen, dass dies so zulässig ist. Dafür kann ich mir vorstellen,
dass dies evtl. Ursache für dein Problem ist.

Auszug aus dem Lenze Handbuch:




PS:
Und mit zentralem Erdungspunkt ist nicht die Montageplatte gemeint.


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (25 Mai 2021)

Bei Anreihmontage:



PS:
Nach dem Motto eines Forumkollegen:
"Wir haben keine EMV Probleme, bei uns passieren nur öfters mal ganz komische Sachen"


----------



## reini (25 Mai 2021)

DeltaMikeAir schrieb:


> Bei Anreihmontage:
> Anhang anzeigen 54372
> 
> 
> ...



Ja, die Umrichter sind mit den Schwenkhaken gemäss der Abbildung untereinander verbunden und sind alle auf einer verzinkte Platte montiert.

Die Erdung erfolgt über die Platte.

Hab noch vergessen zu erwähnen, dass auf der gleiche Platte noch ein Netzfilter und ein Rückspeisemodul ist.

Kommt das etwas von der Funktionserdung (minus-PE) zurück ins Netzteil?


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (25 Mai 2021)

reini schrieb:


> Ja, die Umrichter sind mit den Schwenkhaken gemäss der Abbildung untereinander verbunden und sind alle auf einer verzinkte Platte montiert.
> 
> Die Erdung erfolgt über die Platte.
> 
> ...



Ja, das habe ich so schon verstanden aber das ist kein EMV gerechter Aufbau und das Handbuch gibt dir ja auch vor
dass das erste und das letzte Gerät geerdet werden muss. Filter und Rückspeisemodul sicherlich genau so.

So steht es ja auch im Handbuch.


----------



## reini (25 Mai 2021)

DeltaMikeAir schrieb:


> Ja, das habe ich so schon verstanden aber das ist kein EMV gerechter Aufbau und das Handbuch gibt dir ja auch vor
> dass das erste und das letzte Gerät geerdet werden muss. Filter und Rückspeisemodul sicherlich genau so.



Die Installation hat Lenze so abgenommen. 

Wenn das erste und letzte Gerät zusätzlich geerdet wird, ist die Erdung beim nächsten Umrichtertausch weg. 

Könnte doch auch die Umrichterplatte zusätzlich erden, oder?


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (25 Mai 2021)

reini schrieb:


> Die Installation hat Lenze so abgenommen.
> 
> Wenn das erste und letzte Gerät zusätzlich geerdet wird, ist die Erdung beim nächsten Umrichtertausch weg.
> 
> Könnte doch auch die Umrichterplatte zusätzlich erden, oder?



Wieso? Du tauscht das Gerät und schließt den PE wieder an. Du wirst ja kaum im laufenden Betrieb einen FU tauschen....

Es gibt hierfür Aufbaurichtlinien. Man muss nicht irgendwas zusätzlich erden sondern es einfach nur so machen wie es sich gehört. Die Infos dazu gibt es im Handbuch. Ich kann mir auch nicht vorstellen das Lenze das so abnimmt, wenn kein FU, Filter... per Einzellader auf einen Sternpunkt geerdet ist.


----------



## Frohnius (25 Mai 2021)

reini schrieb:


> Der Strom beträgt ca. 7.8A. Die Brummspannung ist im Bereich von 22.4 - 26.4 und hat einzelne Ausreiser zwischen 19.6-28.4V.



ist die brummspannung ohne last genauso hoch ?

bei einem pulse - netzteil hatte ich das schon mal ... letztlich waren elkos defekt ...

ich verwende wöhrle, pulse und siemens netzteile ...


----------



## reini (25 Mai 2021)

DeltaMikeAir schrieb:


> Es gibt hierfür Aufbaurichtlinien. Man muss nicht irgendwas zusätzlich  erden sondern es einfach nur so machen wie es sich gehört. Die Infos  dazu gibt es im Handbuch. Ich kann mir auch nicht vorstellen das Lenze  das so abnimmt, wenn kein FU, Filter... per Einzellader auf einen  Sternpunkt geerdet ist.



Ich habe den Schaltschrank nicht gebaut.

Werde gemäss Handbuch die Fu's, Filter... per Einzelader erden und dann schauen ob die Brummspannung ändert.


----------



## reini (25 Mai 2021)

Frohnius schrieb:


> ist die brummspannung ohne last genauso hoch ?
> 
> bei einem pulse - netzteil hatte ich das schon mal ... letztlich waren elkos defekt ...
> 
> ich verwende wöhrle, pulse und siemens netzteile ...




Ohne Last ist die Brummspannung gering bzw. gemäss Datenblatt so um die 200mV.

Die Brummspannung 19.6-28-4VDC gibt es wenn der Hubbalken in Bewegung ist.
Beim neuen Siemens Netzteil habe ich die gleiche Situation.


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (25 Mai 2021)

Wie schon in Beitrag #10 geschrieben, ich war auch schon an einer Anlage mit massiven EMV Problemen. Die Bauteile waren auch alle auf einer verzinkten Montageplatte. 

Wenn du die Erdung anbringst, nimm einen vernünftigen Querschnitt und eben sternförmig aufbauen. Filter, Rückspeisemodul und 24V Netzteil auch mit erden.

Viel Erfolg


----------



## reini (25 Mai 2021)

DeltaMikeAir schrieb:


> Wie schon in Beitrag #10 geschrieben, ich war auch schon an einer Anlage mit massiven EMV Problemen. Die Bauteile waren auch alle auf einer verzinkten Montageplatte.
> 
> Wenn du die Erdung anbringst, nimm einen vernünftigen Querschnitt und eben sternförmig aufbauen. Filter, Rückspeisemodul und 24V Netzteil auch mit erden.
> 
> Viel Erfolg



Danke, für die Geräte auf der Montageplatte (Fu's usw.) nehme ich das 10mm2 Multifrequenz-Leiterseil von Indusol.

Bin gespannt ob das die Lösung für die Brummspannung ist.


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (25 Mai 2021)

Ich kenne das nicht, würde sagen eine normale freidrähtige Einzellader tut es genau so bzw. ist eigentlich üblich. Aber das ist deine Entscheidung.

Wäre nett wenn du das Ergebnis mitteilst.
Für unsere Erfahrungswerte.

Danke


----------



## reini (25 Mai 2021)

DeltaMikeAir schrieb:


> Ich kenne das nicht, würde sagen eine normale freidrähtige Einzellader tut es genau so bzw. ist eigentlich üblich. Aber das ist deine Entscheidung.
> 
> Wäre nett wenn du das Ergebnis mitteilst.
> Für unsere Erfahrungswerte.
> ...



Das Frequenzseil verwende ich wenn kein Kupferband angebracht werden kann.

Werde das Ergebnis hier posten.

Gruss Reini


----------



## SPS-Bitschubser (25 Mai 2021)

Hast du die Netzspannung am Netzteil gemessen? 
Ob diese sinusförmig ist? Hast du den Ausgangsstrom schon mal gemessen? Also Ozi mit Strommessung ? 
Siemens Netzteile und alle andern Hersteller sind in etwa gleich. Das 2 Netzteile Defekt sind ist sehr unwahrscheinlich.
Würde mal versuchen ein größeres Netzteil zu nehmen oder mal 2 Verwenden ob es damit besser wird. 
Also die 24Volt auftrennen, um die Fehlerursache einzudämmen. Damit könnte  man relativ schnell sehen ob die Spannungseinbrüche auf beiden Netzteilen auftreten
Sind 24Volt Motore, Ventile welche häufig ein und ausschalten? Geregelte 24Volt Antriebe ?


----------



## reini (26 Mai 2021)

SPS-Bitschubser schrieb:


> Hast du die Netzspannung am Netzteil gemessen? Ob diese sinusförmig ist?


Nein noch nicht. Im Schaltschrank sind zwei Netzteile drin. Das 1. Netzteil ist für die CPU315, ET200 und das Panel. Das 2. Netzteil ist für die Lenze Umrichter.
Die Brummspannung ist nur auf dem 2. Netzteil, somit kann der mögliche Fehler mit der Netzspannung ausgeschlossen werden.



SPS-Bitschubser schrieb:


> Hast du den Ausgangsstrom schon mal gemessen? Also Ozi mit Strommessung ?


Habe den Strom mit einem einfachen Messgerät gemessen, mit dem Ozi noch nicht.



SPS-Bitschubser schrieb:


> Würde mal versuchen ein größeres Netzteil zu nehmen


Das wäre eine Lösung wenn das Ozi Stromwerte bis 10A aufzeichnen würde. Muss ich noch aufzeichnen.



SPS-Bitschubser schrieb:


> Sind 24Volt Motore, Ventile welche häufig ein und ausschalten? Geregelte 24Volt Antriebe ?


An den Umrichter sind 3x380V Servomotoren dran.

Jetzt erde ich die Teile gemäss Handbuch und messe dann noch den Ausgangstrom mit dem Ozi.

Gruss Reini


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (26 Mai 2021)

Bitschubser,

da die Umrichter, Filter und mindenstens noch das Rückspeisemodul nicht vorschriftsmäßig geerdet sind sondern "nur" auf die Montageplatte geschraubt sind und man annahm
das sie somit geerdet sind macht es für mich erst einmal keinen Sinn, die Netzqualität zu prüfen. Eine Geräteschraubverbindung ist nach VDE auch kein
gültiger Erdungspunkt. Dieser (grobe) Mangel sollte als erstes einmal behoben werden.

TE, hat diese Anlage oder der Schrank ein CE Abnahme? Wenn ja dann wundere ich mich wie sie diese bekommen konnte.

In den Lenze Aufbaurichtlinien steht es auch noch einmal beschrieben:


----------



## reini (26 Mai 2021)

DeltaMikeAir schrieb:


> TE, hat diese Anlage oder der Schrank ein CE Abnahme? Wenn ja dann wundere ich mich wie sie diese bekommen konnte.



Die Anlage wurde vor mehr als 15 Jahren abgenommen. Vor einigen Jahren wurde die Anlage auf Lenze Regler umgebaut. 

Sollten die nicht vorhandenen Erdungen die Ursache für die Brummspannung sein, werden wir das Thema beim Anlagenbauer abklären.

Am Freitag wissen wir mehr.

Gruss Reini


----------



## Captain Future (26 Mai 2021)

Entweder habe ich es überlesen oder du hast es noch nicht geschrieben. Was für einen Fehler habt ihr der immer wieder kommt?


----------



## reini (26 Mai 2021)

Captain Future schrieb:


> Entweder habe ich es überlesen oder du hast es noch nicht geschrieben. Was für einen Fehler habt ihr der immer wieder kommt?



Nein, du hast nichts überlesen.

Fehler: zwei Regler (Master und Slave) schalten nicht gleichzeitig die 24V für die Bremse. 

Konnte beim alten Netzteil mit dem Ozi einen 24VDC Einbruch aufzeichnen. Beim neuen Netzteil ist der Fehler nicht mehr aufgetreten.

Es ist noch nicht sicher ob das einen Zusammenhang hatte. Irgendwo muss man anfangen 

Jetzt versuchen wir die Brummspannung unter Belastung zu verkleinern um die 24VDC Versorgung auszuschliessen.
Am Freitag werden die Umrichter usw. gemäss Handbuch geerdet.

Gruss Reini


----------



## Captain Future (27 Mai 2021)

Irgendwo muss man anfangen.... das stimmt
Aber wenn ich diese Lenze Aufbaurichtlinien lese muß ich etwas schmunzeln ☺️
Die sind auch so geschrieben das Lenze nie ein Problem hat... immer die anderen


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (27 Mai 2021)

Captain Future schrieb:


> Irgendwo muss man anfangen.... das stimmt
> Aber wenn ich diese Lenze Aufbaurichtlinien lese muß ich etwas schmunzeln ☺️
> Die sind auch so geschrieben das Lenze nie ein Problem hat... immer die anderen


Diese Aufbaurichtlinien sind doch eigentlich der Standard der meißten Hersteller und ich habe es vor 25 Jahren schon auch genau so gelernt.


----------



## Captain Future (27 Mai 2021)

DeltaMikeAir schrieb:


> Diese Aufbaurichtlinien sind doch eigentlich der Standard der meißten Hersteller und ich habe es vor 25 Jahren schon auch genau so gelernt.


Ja das ist bestimmt der Grund dafür das man es so oft sieht.....


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (27 Mai 2021)

Captain Future schrieb:


> Ja das ist bestimmt der Grund dafür das man es so oft sieht.....


Man kann baubedingt meißt oder manchmal natürlich nicht alles so umsetzen, Erdung zusätzlich per Geflecht auch die Montageplatte
mache ich persönlich auch nicht. Aber beim TE gibt es ja nicht einmal eine Erdung per Einzelader auf den Umrichter.....


----------



## Captain Future (27 Mai 2021)

DeltaMikeAir schrieb:


> Man kann baubedingt meißt oder manchmal natürlich nicht alles so umsetzen, Erdung zusätzlich per Geflecht auch die Montageplatte
> mache ich persönlich auch nicht. Aber beim TE gibt es ja nicht einmal eine Erdung per Einzelader auf den Umrichter.....


Da gebe ich Dir ja Recht...... Wer nicht an jedes Gerät vernünftig einen PE in passendem Querschnitt legt sollte besser keine
Schaltschränke bauen.

Ich sehe schon bei 90% der Schaltschranke das sich die meisten nicht einmal an die Abstände für Belüftung halten.
Was ich auch wenig sehe ist:

- Eine konsequente Trennung von Steuer-/ und Leistungsleitungen
- Geschirmte Leitungen für den Steuerungsteil am FU
- Geschirmte Leitungen für Analogein.-/ ausgänge bei der SPS... meistens nur Einzeladern in Weiß oder so einen Mist. 
- Jeweils einen separaten Kabelkanal
- Ungeschirmte Leitungen verdrillt
- Kabelenden unbenutzter Leitungen zum Bezugspotential kurzgeschlossen

Mal abgesehen von der Kabel Ringreserve im 200mm Sockel vom Schaltschrank.
Zum Glück haben wir ja die letzten 15 Jahre nur noch verzinkte Montageplatten sonst müßte ich dazu auch noch was schreiben..

Gruß


----------



## reini (28 Mai 2021)

Hallo zusammen

Habe die Umrichter, den Netzfilter und das Rückspeisemodul geerdet.

Im Bezug auf die Brummspannung hat sich nichts verändert.

Gruss Reini


----------



## Captain Future (28 Mai 2021)

Vielleicht mal einen Kondensator mit entsprechender Leistung parallel schalten oder ein PSE201U Puffermodul
zum Einsatz bringen.
Oder das Netzteil mal belasten per regelbaren Widerstand ohne den Rest im Schaltschrank und dann mal mit dem Oszilloskop
eine Messung starten. 

Die Frage ist ja ob es eine normale Restwelligkeit vom Netzteil ist die sich unter Belastung erhöht oder hier eine Spannung induziert
wird auf Grund von EMV Problemen.....

Spannendes Thema bin gespannt auf die Lösung.


----------



## JSEngineering (28 Mai 2021)

Was hängt denn an den 24V dran? Was wird da mit 7A versorgt?


----------



## reini (28 Mai 2021)

JSEngineering schrieb:


> Was hängt denn an den 24V dran? Was wird da mit 7A versorgt?



Das 2. Netzgerät ist für alle Lenze Geräte (Regler, Rückspeisemodul, Netzfilter)
Das 1. Netzgerät ist für die restlichen Geräte (CPU, Panel, Relais usw.)

Die Brummspannung tritt nur beim 2. Netzgerät auf sobald der Hubbalken fährt.
Die Frequenz von diesem Netzteil geht während der Fahrt bis auf 10MHz.

Es sind bereits Ferritkerne einbaut. Diese wurden wahrscheinlich damals für die alten Regler eingebaut.

Vielleicht müssen die Ferritkerne auf die Lenze Regler ausgerichtet werden.
Kenne mich damit zu wenig aus.


----------



## reini (28 Mai 2021)

Captain Future schrieb:


> Die Frage ist ja ob es eine normale Restwelligkeit vom Netzteil ist die sich unter Belastung erhöht oder hier eine Spannung induziert
> wird auf Grund von EMV Problemen.....


Die knapp 8A vom 2. Netzteil sind konstant bzw. immer anstehend.
Der Strom hat keine Schwankungen. 
Denke es ist die Art der Belastung wenn die Lenze Geräte am regeln sind.


----------



## JSEngineering (29 Mai 2021)

reini schrieb:


> Das 2. Netzgerät ist für alle Lenze Geräte (Regler, Rückspeisemodul, Netzfilter)
> Das 1. Netzgerät ist für die restlichen Geräte (CPU, Panel, Relais usw.)
> 
> Die Brummspannung tritt nur beim 2. Netzgerät auf sobald der Hubbalken fährt.
> ...


Kann man denn nicht zum Testen einzelne Verbraucher abklemmen? Z.B. Rückspeisemodul und Netzfilter, um so den Verursacher langsam auszuschließen?


----------



## reini (29 Mai 2021)

JSEngineering schrieb:


> Kann man denn nicht zum Testen einzelne Verbraucher abklemmen? Z.B. Rückspeisemodul und Netzfilter, um so den Verursacher langsam auszuschließen?


Nein, der Hubbalken fährt nicht wenn eines der Geräte nicht betriebsbereit ist.

Habe im Schema von der alten Steuerung nachgeschaut. Dort hatte jede 24V Leitung zum Regler einen eigenen Ringkern (EPCOS,84D210)
Einen Ringkern für 24V und einen für 0V, zwei Kerne pro Zuleitung.
Jetzt ist die 24V Leitung durchgeschleift (von Regler zu Regler) und es hat nur einen Ringkern für alle.

Werde bei Lenze nachfragen ob es noch zusätzliche Ringkerne braucht.


----------



## JSEngineering (29 Mai 2021)

reini schrieb:


> Nein, der Hubbalken fährt nicht wenn eines der Geräte nicht betriebsbereit ist.
> 
> Habe im Schema von der alten Steuerung nachgeschaut. Dort hatte jede 24V Leitung zum Regler einen eigenen Ringkern (EPCOS,84D210)
> Einen Ringkern für 24V und einen für 0V, zwei Kerne pro Zuleitung.
> ...


Dann kann man aber doch einzelne Verbraucher auf das/ein anderes Netzteil legen und gucken, ob der Fehler mit wandert bzw. auf dem originalen Netzteil weg ist...


----------



## reini (29 Mai 2021)

JSEngineering schrieb:


> Dann kann man aber doch einzelne Verbraucher auf das/ein anderes Netzteil legen und gucken, ob der Fehler mit wandert bzw. auf dem originalen Netzteil weg ist...


Ja, könnte zu Testzwecken ein drittes Netzteil einbauen und dann den Netzfilter und das Versorgungsmodul dort anhängen.


----------



## rlw (29 Mai 2021)

reini schrieb:


> Nein, du hast nichts überlesen.
> 
> Fehler: zwei Regler (Master und Slave) schalten nicht gleichzeitig die 24V für die Bremse.


Hallo,
ich hab hier mal mitgelesen, verstehe aber nicht wo der eigentliche Fehler liegt.

Gehen die Bremsen nicht rechzeitig auf oder fallen die zu früh ein ?

Verspannt sich das System, weil der Master losläuft und der Slave die Bremse noch nicht geöffnet hat?

Schaltet der Umrichter die Bremsen direkt oder sind da Schütze zwischen ?

Die Ansteuerung der Bremsen erfolgt bei uns immer über die Ansteuerung der Servos,  damit sicher gestellt ist, dass die
Aufmagnetisierung beendet ist und die Bremse auch gelüftet hat.

gruß rlw


----------



## reini (29 Mai 2021)

rlw schrieb:


> Gehen die Bremsen nicht rechzeitig auf oder fallen die zu früh ein ?


Hallo
Die Bremsen werden im Fehlerfall nicht gleichzeitg angesteuert.


rlw schrieb:


> Verspannt sich das System, weil der Master losläuft und der Slave die Bremse noch nicht geöffnet hat?


Nein, steuerungsseitig wird die gleichzeitige 24V Ansteuerung der beiden Bremsen überwacht. Dadurch fährt der HB erst gar nicht los.


rlw schrieb:


> Schaltet der Umrichter die Bremsen direkt oder sind da Schütze zwischen ?


Der Umrichter schaltet die Bremsen direkt.

Gruss Reini


----------



## rlw (29 Mai 2021)

nicht gleichzeitig heisst : gehen beide auf aber mit großer zeit dazwischen oder bleibt eine zu ?


----------



## reini (29 Mai 2021)

rlw schrieb:


> nicht gleichzeitig heisst : gehen beide auf aber mit großer zeit dazwischen oder bleibt eine zu ?


gehen beide mit einer Differenz von 100mS auf.


----------



## rlw (29 Mai 2021)

und im Fehlerfall ? Welches Signal kommt nicht? kannst du die Signale aus dem Umrichter mitschreiben
( Ausgang FU auf Eingang SPS verdrahten und mit z.B.  SPS Analyzer beobachten ). 
Wie ist die Überwachungsschaltung der Bremsen aufgebaut ?


----------



## reini (29 Mai 2021)

rlw schrieb:


> und im Fehlerfall ? Welches Signal kommt nicht?


Im Normalfall werden beide Bremsen gleichzeitig angesteuert.
Im Fehlerfall wird die Slave Bremse 100mS später als die Master Bremse angesteuert.



rlw schrieb:


> kannst du die Signale aus dem Umrichter mitschreiben
> ( Ausgang FU auf Eingang SPS verdrahten und mit z.B.  SPS Analyzer beobachten ).


Der Ausgang vom FU ist über einen Optokoppler auf die SPS verdrahtet. Damit wird das gleichzeitge Bremslösen überwacht.
Mit dem Analyzer wurden bereits mehrere Aufzeichnungen gemacht. Es ist immer das gleiche Fehlerbild (Differenz von 100mS)
Zudem konnte im Fehlerfall ein kurzzeitiger 24V Spannungseinbruch mit dem Ozi aufgezeichnet werden.
Darum ist der Fokus jetzt auf der Brummspannung.


----------



## roger34 (29 Mai 2021)

Ich sehe bei deiner Messung die Skalierung nicht.

Es ist schwierig im Schaltschrank die Rippelspannung zu messen. Die Störspannung kann auch von den Messleitungen eingefangen werden. Ein einfacher Test ist hier, mit den Messleitungen 2x die 0V abzugreifen um zusehen wie hoch der Fehler durch die Messung ist.


----------



## rlw (29 Mai 2021)

d.h. du vermutest dass auf Grund der Brummspannung des Netzteils der Umrichter das Signal "Bremse auf" manchmal verzögert?
Dass halt ich eher für unwahrscheinlich. Mein Focus würde auf der Bremsenansteuerung des Umrichters liegen, also welche Aufmagnetisierungzeit
und welche Bremsenöffnungszeit ist eingestellt. Je nach Motorgröße sind da 500-1000ms für die Magnetisierung durchaus normal, die Bremsenöffnungszeit ist mit wieviel  ms angenommen? Dass können auch je nach Bremse bis zu 500ms oder mehr sein.
Ist die Bremsenansteuerung in beiden Umrichtern gleich eingestellt?

Außerdem erscheinen mir 100ms als Differenz nicht besonders hoch. Was ist denn der Normalfall?


----------



## reini (29 Mai 2021)

roger34 schrieb:


> Ich sehe bei deiner Messung die Skalierung nicht.


habe das ganze Bild hochgeladen


roger34 schrieb:


> Es ist schwierig im Schaltschrank die Rippelspannung zu messen. Die Störspannung kann auch von den Messleitungen eingefangen werden. Ein einfacher Test ist hier, mit den Messleitungen 2x die 0V abzugreifen um zusehen wie hoch der Fehler durch die Messung ist.


Danke für den Tipp, werde ich jetzt vor jeder Messung durchführen.
In diesem Fall habe ich die Spannung von zwei Netzgeräten mit den gleichen Messleitungen aufgezeichnet.
Ein Netzteil brummt, das andere nicht. Darum denke ich kann der Fehler mit der Messleitung ausgeschlossen werden.


----------



## reini (29 Mai 2021)

rlw schrieb:


> d.h. du vermutest dass auf Grund der Brummspannung des Netzteils der Umrichter das Signal "Bremse auf" manchmal verzögert?


Nein. Ich konnte beim ersetzten Netzteil während einer Woche nur einen Spannungseinbruch aufzeichnen. Vielleicht lag es auch an den Oszi- Einstellungen.
Bei einem defekten Netzteil gibt es meistens mehrere Spannungseinbrüche innerhalb kurzer Zeit (meine Erfahrung)
Die Brummspannung war beim neuen Netzteil auch vorhanden. Wir möchten die Brummspannung verkleinern damit die mögliche Ursache mit der 24V Versorgung ausgeschlossen werden kann.


rlw schrieb:


> Je nach Motorgröße sind da 500-1000ms für die Magnetisierung durchaus normal, die Bremsenöffnungszeit ist mit wieviel  ms angenommen?
> Ist die Bremsenansteuerung in beiden Umrichtern gleich eingestellt?


Die Bremsenöffnungszeit beträgt laut Datenblatt 220mS.
Ja, ist bei beiden gleich.


rlw schrieb:


> Außerdem erscheinen mir 100ms als Differenz nicht besonders hoch. Was ist denn der Normalfall?


Im Normalfall werden die beiden Bremsen gleichzeitig angesteuert.


----------



## JSEngineering (29 Mai 2021)

Da würde ich aber auch eher den Fokus auf den Spannungseinbruch legen und gucken, ob der mit der Magnetisierung zusammenhängt.
Kann man die Bremse nicht vormagnetisieren?


----------



## reini (29 Mai 2021)

JSEngineering schrieb:


> Da würde ich aber auch eher den Fokus auf den Spannungseinbruch legen und gucken, ob der mit der Magnetisierung zusammenhängt.


Wenn der Fehler wieder kommt, war es nicht das Netzteil. 
Es wird dann schwierig einen Zusammenhang mit der Magnetisierung zu finden.


JSEngineering schrieb:


> Kann man die Bremse nicht vormagnetisieren?


Glaube nicht das es bei der Haltebremse vom SIMOTICS S-1FK7 Motor möglich ist.


----------



## rlw (29 Mai 2021)

Kann man das Verhalten nur beim Einschalten beobachten oder fällt eine Bremse auch mitten in der Fahrt ein?
Wenn das Netzteil kurze Einbrüche hat, dann sollte sich das nicht nur auf die Bremse auswirken sondern müsste
auch Störungen beim Umrichter zur Folge haben.
Wenn du EMV-mäßig schon so viel kontrolliert hast, warum nicht mal den Umrichter tauschen.
Ich hatte schon mal eine ganze Serie von Umrichtern, die haben sich selbst gestört wenn der Motor hohen Strom zog,
da wurden auf dem Profibus-Modul die Werte verfälscht. Alle Profibus-Anschalt-Module ersetzt : Fehler weg.


----------



## reini (29 Mai 2021)

rlw schrieb:


> Kann man das Verhalten nur beim Einschalten beobachten oder fällt eine Bremse auch mitten in der Fahrt ein?


nur beim Einschalten


rlw schrieb:


> Wenn das Netzteil kurze Einbrüche hat, dann sollte sich das nicht nur auf die Bremse auswirken sondern müsste
> auch Störungen beim Umrichter zur Folge haben.


Da gebe ich dir Recht.


rlw schrieb:


> Wenn du EMV-mäßig schon so viel kontrolliert hast, warum nicht mal den Umrichter tauschen.


Wurde bereits erledigt, hat nichts gebracht.


rlw schrieb:


> Ich hatte schon mal eine ganze Serie von Umrichtern, die haben sich selbst gestört wenn der Motor hohen Strom zog,
> da wurden auf dem Profibus-Modul die Werte verfälscht. Alle Profibus-Anschalt-Module ersetzt : Fehler weg.


Der Profibus wurde analysiert, ist io.


----------



## rlw (29 Mai 2021)

reini schrieb:


> Der Profibus wurde analysiert, ist io.



wie analysiert ? über mehrere Tage mit z.B. Profitrace?
ist das immer der gleiche antrieb bei dem der Bremsenvrzug auftritt?


----------



## reini (29 Mai 2021)

rlw schrieb:


> wie analysiert ? über mehrere Tage mit z.B. Profitrace?


Ja mit dem Profitrace Messgerät während einer Stunde und mit dem Indusol Inspektor während Wochen.
(Die Profibus Geräte werden von einem anderen Netzgerät gespiesen)



rlw schrieb:


> ist das immer der gleiche antrieb bei dem der Bremsenvrzug auftritt?


Ja, es immer die gleiche Bremse und das passiert auf mehreren Hubbalken.


----------



## rlw (29 Mai 2021)

reini schrieb:


> Ja, es immer die gleiche Bremse und das passiert auf mehreren Hubbalken.


d.h du hast mehrere anlagen mit dem gleichen fehler?


----------



## reini (29 Mai 2021)

rlw schrieb:


> d.h du hast mehrere anlagen mit dem gleichen fehler?


Ja, es gibt mehrere Anlagen mit dem gleichen Fehler.
Bei einigen Anlagen tritt der Fehler nie auf, bei anderen alle 2-3 Wochen.


----------



## rlw (29 Mai 2021)

kann es sein, dass die überwachungsschaltung zu scharf eingestellt ist ?


----------



## reini (29 Mai 2021)

rlw schrieb:


> kann es sein, dass die überwachungsschaltung zu scharf eingestellt ist ?


Denke nicht. Die Bremsen werden gemäss den Analyzer Aufzeichnungen immer gleichzeitig angesteuert.
Wenn das nicht so wäre könnte man die Überwachung in Betracht ziehen.
Die Frage ist warum ein Umrichter die Bremse verzögert ansteuert.


----------

